# Keller Dovetail Jig bits-Where/How do I replace them? With what?



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I just started using a Keller Dovetail and I really like it. It does great through dovetails quick. Now I need a second router! 

1st. Where do I get replacement bits for this thing? I notice the bearing on the bits (straight and dovetail bit) is a 5/8" o.d. bearing. Sorry, I know nothing about router bits/bearings etc. But I did read that the bearing is locktited on there. Can I just buy a regular dovetail bit and locktite a bearing on it? What bits do I need to buy for this jig?

2nd. For my second router (first being a 1.5HP craftsman that works pretty well) are the Harbor Freight routers even OK? or just terrible? I notice they sell brass guides that mount to the router base. My craftsman has a 2.5" or so hole in it's base. I think the H.F. router has the standard 1 3/16" so I could use the brass guides if I ever choose to. Just curious what people are using for a decently in-expensive router. Should I look for used instead of H.F? I by mistake bought there sliding 10" compound miter and getting that thing set for a square 0 degree cut is close to impossible. DeWalt's saw is clock work. Super easy. I'm curious about their routers.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Top-Bearing...ryZ50386QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Great, Thanks! I wonder how the quality of those is. Also is there anywhere else? I'm also looking to buy individual bits for the jig at times.

Can I add a bearing to a normal dovetail bit? if so what dovetail do I need?


----------



## caliban (Apr 30, 2008)

MLCS has bits for the Keller jig, they are now on sale. I can't post a link, so just go to the MLCS site and search for Keller or bargainbits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I have 4 of the sets off eBay and they are just fine 
It's one of the router bits that you will not use to many times plus it only goes in to the wood 3/4" deep the norm..a quick in and out job..plus the set will let you put in dovetails in 1/4" and 3/8' stock as well..

You can find them at MLCS but the ones off eBay are ok You Can't use the standard dovetail bit for the Kelly or the Katie jigs they must have the long shank to hold the bearing and lock ring...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bit_dovetail.html#Keller_jig_anchor
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdove.htm
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit_sets.html

Just a note the jigs work great on the router table ....plus you can use them to put in blind dovetails as well...with the help of the fence on the router table.

One small note,,, many of the screws on the lock rings are very small and very short it's best to put a dot of super glue in the set screw hole to make sure the screw stays in place...

============


nicksorenson said:


> Great, Thanks! I wonder how the quality of those is. Also is there anywhere else? I'm also looking to buy individual bits for the jig at times.
> 
> Can I add a bearing to a normal dovetail bit? if so what dovetail do I need?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To answer your question about HF routers: They are poor quality at this time and not worth spending your money on. One thing is certain, they will improve the quality of the routers and when that happens I will be sure to post about it. Perhaps the best choice for economy at this time is the Craftsman router combo that sells for around $100. While not on a par with combo sets from other companies these sets from Sears are a good choice for many home woodworikers. You get many features and a good design for a very reasonable price. If you know you will be spending serious time with your router then I would suggest a higher priced set.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike said:


> To answer your question about HF routers: They are poor quality at this time and not worth spending your money on. One thing is certain, they will improve the quality of the routers and when that happens I will be sure to post about it. Perhaps the best choice for economy at this time is the Craftsman router combo that sells for around $100. While not on a par with combo sets from other companies these sets from Sears are a good choice for many home woodworikers. You get many features and a good design for a very reasonable price. If you know you will be spending serious time with your router then I would suggest a higher priced set.


Thanks and that's what I figured! As far as what makes them poor is it the longevity, or accuracy/tollerance?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Overall poor quality is the answer. The units I have had in my hands were sloppy on the adjustments, terrible movement in plunge mode and poor motor performance. This is typical of most of HF's electric tools. This IS changing, for example they have a spindle sander which is very nice, and their air tools are equal in quality to most brands. I am sure that in the future their products will be on a par with other Chinese built brands like Grizzly and Ridgid.


----------

